# interesting calif thread



## cda (Jul 15, 2010)

a technology question and interp question::

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=276688&page=1

any calif's out there???

""""""""California requires a complete coverage system, and NFPA 72, 5.5.2.1 states:  "If required and unless otherwise modified by 5.5.2.1.1 through 5.5.2.1.5, total coverage shall include all rooms, halls, storage areas, basements,attics, lofts, spaces above suspended ceilings, and other subdivisions and accessible spaces...."We and all our AHJ's have as long as I can remember protected these spaces with heat detection.  Are you saying that that is not required?  I'd like to know how that works.""""""""""


----------



## mark handler (Jul 15, 2010)

This is for public schools, K-12 in California.


----------



## cda (Jul 15, 2010)

mark

is it statewide to require coverage above drop ceilings???


----------



## mark handler (Jul 15, 2010)

With a full system, Yes


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 15, 2010)

In that other thread, someone posted:



> 1006.2.4.2.2.1.1 [For SFM] Automatic Detection.  Smoke detectors shall be used as the primary method of automatic alarm initiation except in areas where the environment or ambient conditions exceed smoke detector installation guidelines; another method of automatic detection shall be used.  In areas containing sprinklers, heat detectors may be omitted.  Smoke detectors shall be designed, installed and maintained in accordance with NFPA 72 as amended in Article 91.


This talks about SMOKE detectors, not heat detectors, unless  smokes are not suitable.  An above ceiling space is not necessarily outside the limits of a smoke detector.  The heat detectors discussed probably do not meet this requirement.  Confirm if the section calling for "total coverage" is specifically requireing SMOKE detection, or more generic FIRE detection.

Whether it is smokes or heat, the detection is required above suspended ceilings.


----------

